#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which historical event do you want to watch as a TV show?

## Bhavya

I personally love to watch historical TV shows because they will take us back in time and we can experience a new world through those shows. Jhansi Ki Rani and Jodha Akbar were my favourite historical TV shows and I would like to watch Raja raja cholan live story as a TV show. So guys which historical event do you want to watch as a TV show?

----------

